# Scratching post ideas?



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

Pigs like to rub on things - like their feeder, waterer and other things that take a beating. Anyone come up with a good alternative? We had to build frames on skids for the mentioned items but they are still taking a beating. Just curious to see if anyone has a good idea - thanks


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Rocks and stumps work great. We have plenty of both. 

Stumps because we cleared field back to the original stone walls where the forest had grown up over the last hundred years. Mostly we cut the stumps low but left some higher. The pigs use those for rubbing. You could simply put a big stump into a pig area and get this effect. 

Rocks, well, this is Vermont. We have lots and lots of rocks.

In a few places I have set a thick post, basically a tree trunk, into the ground to make a rubbing post. That works well. Anything less than about 8" in diameter they use up fast as they sometimes chew on them. The thicker the better. Having that takes the pressure off things you don't want them rubbing on.

-Walter


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bowling balls and tires hung high enough so they can not crawl in or through....James


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

A friend was moving and gave us a brush from a street sweeper. We tried laying it down but they didn't really go for it so we banged a t-post in the ground and placed it vertically. In all honesty they much prefer the shelter, tree stumps and their water tub


----------



## gatrapper (Mar 1, 2015)

Would a t-post work well for a scratching post?


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think a tpost would last very long. My pigs push small trees over so I did what Walter mentioned and left some good size stumps up about 3-4 feet.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Much the same as others - tree stumps, large rocks, a strainer post dug into the ground, truck tyres and once a tractor tyre.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

I have one old travel trailer. They have torn and rubbed just everything off it. A couple of them still like to sleep in it in the winter.

Big pine trees on most of the property. They use them a lot.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

something like this might do nicely


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

If you have any trees they are rubbing on, it probably won't be long and the tree will die unless its large and has a mature root system. When we find a smaller tree that the pigs have marked, we cut it leaving a stump that may vary in height from 18 inches up to 3 feet or so. 

Something I heard just yesterday from an old-timer was to leave a tow chain or logging chain hanging from a tree. He said it helps with their teeth to keep them worn down. I have to admit our pigs don't have big cutters but they sure work some trees over pretty good too. I'm going to hang a chain this week and give it a try. We have pigs ranging in age from a few weeks up to six years old right now, all run together most of the time.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tirzah said:


> A friend was moving and gave us a brush from a street sweeper. We tried laying it down but they didn't really go for it so we banged a t-post in the ground and placed it vertically. In all honesty they much prefer the shelter, tree stumps and their water tub


Yahoo! I just got here and read the post title and was going to suggest the same! Great for beef too. Catfish don't seem all that interested though. Do what you can.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Forgot to add that I use utility pole posts, recycling and all. I use them as main conductor anchor posts and also field section anchor posts. This way they get used for relief and education on a revolving basis.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

The butt end of old utility poles and rail road ties work well. Theyll lay and scratch and rub.


----------



## cmcpherson (Nov 15, 2010)

I planted a 2x2 post and dropped a stack of cinder blocks down over it.
They go almost orgasmic scratching on the corners and edges of the blocks.


----------



## abachler (Sep 12, 2016)

Hickory Trees, I have 20 acres of them. Also rocks and stumps, as someone pointed out, I have lots of those too.


----------

